# the most $$$$ piece of clothing



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

I walked in a Neiman Marcus. No, that's not where I normally, or ever shop. But I just walked in. 

Then I saw a nice dress. On that same floor only that dress caught my eye. When I went to take a closer look, I found the entire rack to be equally stunning. Probably 5 dresses I would put on in a heart beat. The brand was something I had never heard of, so I discreetly searched for a price tag before the sales lady approached me, smiled nicely, and told me Kelly Ripa had one of these. 

I don't even know what show or movie she was in. Don't watch much TV. But that should have set the alarm off. I continued to search for the tag and she asked me if I was looking for the SIZE. Sure. Finally....$3000. And the perfect size for me, a 36. 

Haute Couture is not my vocab. All I saw was a beautiful dress that would fit me perfectly. I started wondering, who buys these things? 

So, out of curiosity, what is the most expensive piece of clothing you have ever owned? I will volunteer mine. I grabbed a nice Burberry trench coat once on final sale at the outlet. It was $800. That took lots of teeth grinding and repeated self questioning.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

My criterion for clothing is “price per wearing”, in other words, if it is a classic piece that I will wear many times over the course of several years then for me it justifies a higher price tag. To answer your question: a $1700 Lela Rose ****tail dress.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

The single most expensive piece of clothing I have ever purchased was my wedding dress... $500. I refuse to spend more than $20 for one article of clothing. I prefer shopping at thrift stores and buying things on clearance, etc.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I used to spend crazy money on shoes. Every designer pair of shoes i could get my feet into I'd buy.

When I got divorced and changed my view on things,I sold every pair and used the money to fund surgeries a few shelter dogs needed.


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

A leather jacket for $300. I am 6ft tall and have to usually PAY to get sleeves in proper length. It is a nice spring/fall jacket I wear to work.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

OMG, I forgot my wedding dress. I guess that has to count.

In that case, it was probably $1000. Darn!!! But this was the time of my life when I was totally unrealistic (blew $ on invitations too and had 6 bridesmaids). I hired a local seamstress and had this dress made. It was a combo of every dress picture I clipped and wanted, with a beautiful tulle train. It still sits in a box, but I proceeded to have 2 boys. Highly doubtful either one of them would marry a girl that's willing to try MIL's old wedding dress. Well, I can probably wear it for my 30 yr anniversary, if my marriage survives until then.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

OMG x 2, I just googled and found out Kim Kardashian wore one of these dresses. I might as well hang myself for wanting one. (No, I don't mean how amazingly high class she is. The thought of wearing same thing this person wore makes me want to put my head in a trashcan).


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

180 for a bridesmaid dress that I hated. LOL I need to wait five or six years before even thinking about splurging on anything that I actually love. For now, Kohls is my BFF.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I hate shopping and I hate spending money, especially on myself. I prefer clothes that are fairly priced or discounts for sure. My wedding dress was beautiful and I paid $300 for it and that included a matching dress for my daughter too. Our wedding fully included my daughter from a previous marriage. The dresses were on the clearance rack.

I have one pair of shoes(crocs) and a pair of flip flops. I rarely wear shoes either.

I do need to go shopping next spring for some summer clothes. I'm dreading it though. I might look online now to see if there are summer sales since its fall. Luckily my husband does all the shopping here.(except my clothes) He really does not mind it either.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

my wedding gown was $150.off the rack. i loved it intensely for that day and tossed it in a fire along with my marriage certificate after i got my divorce decree.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Designer shoes and boots. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm way too frugal to buy pricey clothes. My wedding dress was a bridesmaid dress that I ordered in white. Cost $85. Back when I was working I used to buy suits on clearance for $100 each. That was probably the most I ever spent on one thing. Even my full length wool coat I got off a clearance rack for $80.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> tossed it in a fire along with my marriage certificate after i got my divorce decree.




Oh I cannot burn anything. I always take my used stuff to Salvation Army. Would I do that for the wedding dress in a box...have not even thought about it.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been married 21 years and I gave my wedding dress away a few years ago. It was just collecting dust and taking up at the time valuable space. I haven't missed it yet.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Other than my wedding dress ($350, but then alterations was more $), the most I have spent on a single item was a nice winter coat that was $100. I hate spending a lot of money on anything, so I try to shop for sale items and at inexpensive places.


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

wedding dress: 300 + 75 in alterations.

after that, a down jacket for $75. 

my normal limits are:
20 for a pair of pants, 30 if I just look stunning in them.
15 for a top, 20 if I can't stop looking at myself in the mirror with it on.
25 for a dress, up to 35-45 if I absolutely adore it and can wear it to church (I go every week) and work.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> The single most expensive piece of clothing I have ever purchased was my wedding dress... $500. I refuse to spend more than $20 for one article of clothing. I prefer shopping at thrift stores and buying things on clearance, etc.


I bought my wedding dress (not really a wedding dress, but an attractive summery-white dress) at a thrift store for $5. I'm poor, I can't afford to spend crazy amounts of money on clothes.

I did "splurge" once and paid $13 for an awesome hot-pink Charlotte Russe (?) 4" heels. Omg I love them!!! They don't match anything in my wardrobe... (I mean, they are HOT PINK), but I wear them every so often to put off an otherwise boring look. And it makes me feel like an amazon standing next to my husband. (He's only 2" taller than me).  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a feeling ladies who own expensive dresses do not want to chime in. 

I know you are out there.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I paid $200 for a black leather jacket twenty years ago. I had always wanted a leather jacket. I've taken care of it, and it looks as good today as it did then. Otherwise, probably $35 for a pair of Levis.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Hm - I usually find bargains... I will pay full price if I LOVE it. $36 for DKNY jeans - on sale. $60 for a beautiful cream silk blouse. I forget what I paid for my suede jacket but it was on clearance at Steinmart. Shoes probably up to $50... a suit for $100. But my ex was always blowing money on get-rich-quick schemes so I had to be frugal. I tend to spend more on a good haircut and quality hair products. $50/cut

I do see things I just LOVE and then see the price tag - I spend way more on my daughter and her activities - her sport runs me $200/lessons and $75 in fees a month not including attire.


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

I own 2 pairs of Louboutins valued at about $1,000 each.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

my gortex rain gear ......200$ top and bottom ....bought it a few years ago when it was still expensive.

don't get me started on hunting boots .....ice kings and they were 150$


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Would a watch count? I have a watch worth about $4,000. It was an anniversary gift from my husband. 
As for clothes, I usually shop at outlets or discout places so my clothes are usually not in the three digit range. I have few nice suits for work but even those were bought on sale or clearance at places like Ann Taylor.
The most expensive dress I own is my wedding dress. It cost $350.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I've never been one to fawn over someone else's clothes/shoes/bags. I try to look sharp but I am a total cheapskate when it comes to clothes. I do own some labels but usually I get them from consignment stores/outlets, thrift stores, gifts or even hand-me-downs from friends. I mix expensive stuff with my inexpensive stuff. It works for me.

Personally, I'd rather spend the money on a vacation, house repairs or my kid's education. Even if I did have a champagne budget, I think I'd always have a taste for beer.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

OMG. I am the cheapest female EVVVERRRRR LOL. I literally JUMPED FOR JOY when I saw my $500 wedding dress was on sale for $150 LOL. I paid $100 for alterations (which killed me, really). And that, my friends, is the most expensive item of clothing I have ever owned. The runner up would be a $100 coat I bought 9 years ago and still own.....and wear lol. 

I can't bring myself to spend a lot of money on a single item. Yes, I can rack up $500 easily, but if you saw how many items I purchased for that amount you would pass out lol. I shop *cheap*. When someone comes up to me in public ranting about my outfit, I jump at the chance to tell them the cost of the entire ensemble lol. I love being thrifty 

My husband brought up a site selling discount coach bags (yes, real) and asked if I would like any of them..... in all honesty, I don't. He wants me to have a "nice bag for when we go out" (um, never lol) and it's like...... I can buy a purse that looks WAY trendier for like $40 and even that would be considered a splurge for me. He has no idea how lucky he is that I don't break the bank shopping like my sister does. I don't even go to the salon. I do my own hair and nails because I hate paying so much for stuff..... I've had my hair dyed one time professionally and it turned out no different than what I could have achieved from a $10 box of dye. I see women wearing expensive outfits that I could pull off for like $50, easy......


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I am a real stinge, my kids laugh at me but they are the same as well.
My wedding dress (24 years ago) was on sale for $150. Loved it & not just the price.
One of our sons was married last year, I bought my dress on sale for $70 & that was expensive for me.
I do have good joggers, hubby bought them for me, they were $160.
I am very lucky at the moment, my aunt has decided I need more clothes & she keeps buying me good brand clothes & sending them to me. I am fine with being her current project, saves me buying stuff!
I have taught the girls to buy good clothes at op shops or K-mart for basics. I mean, a white singlet is a white singlet no matter where it came from.


----------



## 381917 (Dec 15, 2011)

$120 jeans. I'm poor. Do purses count? I bought a $400 purse about 3 years ago. I've used it almost every day since.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

381917 said:


> $120 jeans. I'm poor. Do purses count? I bought a $400 purse about 3 years ago. I've used it almost every day since.


If you're poor, I'd love to be in your shoes (or jeans, I should say...) LoL!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 381917 (Dec 15, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> If you're poor, I'd love to be in your shoes (or jeans, I should say...) LoL!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol, well I wasn't nearly so poor when I bought the purse. I only have 4 pairs of jeans. I don't like paying that much, and I did without other things to buy them, like no cable TV, gave up even netflix for awhile, no eating out (even fast food) my cell phone is a cheapy prepaid phone with a huge crack across the screen so I can't even read text messages hahaha. I am hard to fit in jeans, teeny waist/bigger butt and hips. All of my other clothes are really cheap.

I bought my wedding dress at Charlotte Russe for $30. I spent probably over 3 times that on my wedding night lingerie. We eloped. I remember I felt so bummed that I couldn't get a beautiful gown and all that went with it. The judge did tell me in a heartfelt tone that I as a 'truly beautiful bride' so I guess it looked okay lol.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My wedding dress was 300 bucks.

lol. And that was a LOT for me.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I ordered some CUTE jeans for 29 bucks off of Maurices website. LOVE THEM.


----------



## 381917 (Dec 15, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I ordered some CUTE jeans for 29 bucks off of Maurices website. LOVE THEM.


I wish I could do that, there is a Maurice's close to me and I have seen some super cute jeans there. But, like I said, I'm ery hard to fit so I can't order jeans online. And I live in a college town, so all the small sizes in cute things sell quick in the store and don't make it to mark downs.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

381917 said:


> all the small sizes in cute things sell quick in the store and don't make it to mark downs.


That's my problem. U would think finding a zero in petite is easy. But this is S Cal and every time Ann Taylor or Talbots has some dresses on sale all r left r the L and XL. Don't know who's beating me.


----------



## 381917 (Dec 15, 2011)

jennifer1986 said:


> That's my problem. U would think finding a zero in petite is easy. But this is S Cal and every time Ann Taylor or Talbots has some dresses on sale all r left r the L and XL. Don't know who's beating me.


Yes, I know, I'm the same size. More than one salesperson at more than one store has told me that they get a lot less of the smallest sizes and the smallest sizes always sell out first. I have bigger friends who complain about never being able to find their sizes, but I think slim, petite women have a much harder time. My friend will laugh at me and say "You're tiny, ANYTHING will look good on you" but take a good look around the store and you'll see that everything in my size is full price, and will be long gone before the size larges are marked down.


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

381917 said:


> Yes, I know, I'm the same size. More than one salesperson at more than one store has told me that they get a lot less of the smallest sizes and the smallest sizes always sell out first. I have bigger friends who complain about never being able to find their sizes, but I think slim, petite women have a much harder time. My friend will laugh at me and say "You're tiny, ANYTHING will look good on you" but take a good look around the store and you'll see that everything in my size is full price, and will be long gone before the size larges are marked down.


Ugh, same problem here. It sucks. I can never take advantage of sales. And even if I do find my size, most of the time it won't even fit.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

I once saw a pair of 7 (for all mankind) jeans on sale for $90. That's like way more than 50% off. They fitted perfectly and my legs look a mile long. (It helps when you are only 5'3") I took them. The next AM all my coworkers laughed at me for spending that much on JEANS. I returned them. 

Every time I see 7 I still drool.


----------



## 381917 (Dec 15, 2011)

jennifer1986 said:


> I once saw a pair of 7 (for all mankind) jeans on sale for $90. That's like way more than 50% off. They fitted perfectly and my legs look a mile long. (It helps when you are only 5'3") I took them. The next AM all my coworkers laughed at me for spending that much on JEANS. I returned them.
> 
> Every time I see 7 I still drool.


Meh, they were just jealous! If I found those jeans for that price, and they ere in my size, I'd have never let them go.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

jennifer1986 said:


> I once saw a pair of 7 (for all mankind) jeans on sale for $90. That's like way more than 50% off. They fitted perfectly and my legs look a mile long. (It helps when you are only 5'3") I took them. The next AM all my coworkers laughed at me for spending that much on JEANS. I returned them.
> 
> Every time I see 7 I still drool.


I don't like to spend a lot of money on clothes but I think you should have kept them. Screw what your coworkers think! If they made you feel fabulous, you should have had them. Everyone has something (at least I think) that they "splurged" on/spent more than they should but sometimes it's worth it if you're happy with the purchase!


----------

